# Stirchley Public Baths, May 2009



## Reaperman (May 15, 2009)

We happened to be just down the road at Bournville (as I'd never seen the Cadbury Factroy) and happend to drive past this place. It seemed rude not to stop in and take a look. 

The baths opened in 1911 along with the adjacent public library (which is still open.) And closed sometime in the 80's Its grade 2 listed but the general condition of the building is now in a hell of a state.

I've got exteriors but they are a bit shit so take some new ones next time there up that way.


----------



## sheep21 (May 15, 2009)

sad to see such a place left to rot. What a waste :icon_evil


----------



## Black Shuck (May 15, 2009)

Thats a lovel grand old pool in a hell of a state! It really is a pity that a place such as that is left to stand and rot. Surely it could be put to some use?:icon_evil


----------



## klempner69 (May 15, 2009)

Just beautiful,but what a waste really.


----------



## borntobemild (May 15, 2009)

I don't know what you do with places like this now. Cost of refurbishment would be prohibitive. Great shame. I remember going swimming there when I was a student.


----------



## sheep21 (May 15, 2009)

should never have been bloody closed. If they had shut it down for afew months, refurbed it and improved the machinery this could still be a working site with a future, instead the council can say it would cost millions to restore and is uneconomical. All because THEY let it get into this state!

Bloody Crooks!


----------



## Virusman26 (May 15, 2009)

Great place, and bloody annoying to boot as it is 2 minute walk from my front door!!! I so wanna see this place, but the only way in I could see was rather open to being spotted!!!!


----------



## Reaperman (May 15, 2009)

Virusman26 said:


> Great place, and bloody annoying to boot as it is 2 minute walk from my front door!!! I so wanna see this place, but the only way in I could see was rather open to being spotted!!!!



Lets just say its was a trip where we got away with a few blatant entrances! Sometimes its the only way...


----------



## Adrenaline (May 15, 2009)

lovely pics, looked a cracking explore.


----------



## littlelaura (May 20, 2009)

Wow, good find !! Crazy to see it just left like that, such a shame. Looks like it would have been a nice place for a dip in its hayday too!


----------



## fire*fly (May 20, 2009)

I agree its such a shame to see it decay like this, I bet there are some happy memories there...I still like looking at it like this though, naughty naughty me


----------

